
Why Smart, Hardworking People Don’t Become Successful [2017] - wolfgke
https://medium.com/the-mission/7-reasons-why-smart-hardworking-people-dont-become-successful-fbb2f27eed44
======
howard941
The piece reveals little wisdom and too much blame the victim. Two of three of
the most important reasons are mostly beyond the control of hardworking,
smart, less than totally successful individuals: Location, timing, and luck.

